
Recreating 'Star Wars' on the Web, 15 Seconds at a Time - nreece
http://www.switched.com/2009/07/14/recreating-star-wars-on-the-web-15-seconds-at-a-time/
======
pavel_lishin
Hopefully at some point multiple people will be able to film clips, so you can
kind of put together your own film with whichever amateur scenes you like
best.

